# Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)



## Andek (17. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich gerade extra angemeldet, um diese Frage loszuwerden. Am Schwarzen Meer habe ich diesen Fisch entdeckt. Er war am Vortag vom einem Fischer gefangen worden und kam am Abend in eine Suppe. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, was es für ein Fisch ist.

Merci!

http://www.andreasberchem.de/ablage/img_5236.jpg


----------



## RIDVAN (17. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*

Bei uns nennt man es Schmetterlingsfisch.lg|wavey:


----------



## Andek (17. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*

Hallo!
Laut Wikipedia ist der Schmetterlingsfisch aber ein Süßwasserfisch… |kopfkrat 
Dieser hier war mit ca. 30cm auch deutlich länger, als Schmetterlingsfische wohl üblicherweise werden (bis zu 15cm).


----------



## mirko1988 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*

Wird ein Knurrhahn sein.


----------



## Andek (17. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*



mirko1988 schrieb:


> Wird ein Knurrhahn sein.



Ja, das passt! Vielen Dank! #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*

Richtig, es ist ein Knurrhahn und der kam bei Euch in die Suppe?
Wir haben die Teile als Kinder im Hafen gefangen und als Präparate an die Urlauber verkauft! 
Heute sind sie im Hafenbereich nur noch selten anzutreffen, hoffentlich waren wir nicht daran schuld, ist aber auch schon 35 Jahre her!
Petri und Gruss Maik


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*

In Spanien sind die auch schon sehr selten geworden, d.h. man sieht sie nur sehr sehr selten beim schnorcheln. Sind eigentlich sehr tolle Tiere.


----------



## belgischerAngler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*

Wie schon bestätigt handelt es sich um einen (Grauen) Knurrhahn. Wir fangen in der Normandie des Öfteren mal seinen Cousin, den roten Knurrhahn. Wenn man die Filets kurz (max. 30 Sekunden) scharf anbrät und dann auf ein vorgegaartes Bett aus roter Paprika, Knoblauch, Thymian und Olivenöl in den Ofen zum weitergaren gibt hat man ein wirklich feines Essen!

LG


----------



## Andek (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das? (Schwarzes Meer)*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Wie schon bestätigt handelt es sich um einen (Grauen) Knurrhahn. Wir fangen in der Normandie des Öfteren mal seinen Cousin, den roten Knurrhahn. Wenn man die Filets kurz (max. 30 Sekunden) scharf anbrät und dann auf ein vorgegaartes Bett aus roter Paprika, Knoblauch, Thymian und Olivenöl in den Ofen zum weitergaren gibt hat man ein wirklich feines Essen!
> 
> LG



Interessantes Rezept…


----------

